# Corsair H110i GTX LED-Farbe nach Temp...



## BT83 (29. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jemand kurz erklären wie man es einstellt das die
Farbe der LED sich der CPU-Temp anpasst?
Über die Corsair Link Software kann ich es nur auf eine Farbe fix einstellen und wenn ich auf "Temperatur" klicke passiert nichts mehr es bleibt lediglich die vorher fix eingestellte Farbe die sich jedoch nicht der Temp. anpasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

